# What is the best age to breed a holland lop doe for the first time?



## TinysMom (May 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if I should wait till 6 months or later or a certain weight or what the criteria is. 

Thanks!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 7, 2010)

I suggest 6 months. I try to breed my does right on the 6 month mark and have the most success that way. Occasionally, I choose to wait a little longer and show them more first. In that case, 8 months. But I'd definitely, definitely try to have them bred between 6-8 months or you're generally in for some trouble down the road.


----------



## timbaland (May 7, 2010)

OakRidgeRabbits wrote:


> I suggest 6 months. I try to breed my does right on the 6 month mark and have the most success that way. Occasionally, I choose to wait a little longer and show them more first. In that case, 8 months. But I'd definitely, definitely try to have them bred between 6-8 months or you're generally in for some trouble down the road.



Agreed! Don't breed before 6 months because some mothers will not be mature enough mentally to cope with raising them. I wouldn't wait much after 6 months too.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 10, 2010)

I bred Brielle at 6 months and she was receptive to the buck and is almost to term now - she is working on her nest. I have Juno bred as a backup in case I need her fostering skills.... Brielle and Juno have orange litters onboard - Brielle has an Axel litter and Juno has an Andy Rautins litter (he was formerly known as Hawkeye but I did not like the name so he was named for a Syracuse U basketball player and the name fits him much better!

I like six months for breeding my first time Holland Lop does...

Denise


----------



## Jaded (May 10, 2010)

7 months


----------

